# سیستم عامل ها > سیستم عامل های آزاد > توسعه‌ی لینوکس و نرم افزارهای آزاد >  مدیریت حافظه در سیستم عامل لینوکس

## naha_mml

با سلام خدمت آقای حسین زاده و تمام دوستان عزیز
خواهشآ اگر مقاله ای در باره مدیریت حافظه در سیستم عامل لینوکس دارید  
به کمک من بشتابید

از پیش از راهنماییهای شما 
متشکرم
خواهشآ عجله کنید
آقای حسین زاده خواهشآ عجله کنید


خواهشآ

----------


## hosseinzadeh

http://www.cs.purdue.edu/homes/li/cs...utline/vmm.pdf

http://www.inf.fu-berlin.de/lehre/SS.../Lecture14.pdf

http://kernelnewbies.org/documents/k...el-api/mm.html

http://www.linuxhq.com/guides/TLK/mm/memory.html

----------


## naha_mml

سلام آقای حسین زاده  خوبید
پس من چیکار کنم
اگه مقاله هم نباشه اشکال نداره
   اطلاعات هم باشه ممنون میشم
اگه یکاریش کنید ممنون میشم
متشکرم

از پیش از راهنماییهای شما 
متشکرم
خواهشآ عجله کنید
آقای حسین زاده خواهشآ عجله کنید

----------


## hosseinzadeh

به زبان فارسی ُ مقاله ی خاصی پیدا نکردم

----------


## naha_mml

> سلام آقای حسین زاده  خوبید
> پس من چیکار کنم
> اگه مقاله هم نباشه اشکال نداره
>    اطلاعات هم باشه ممنون میشم
> اگه یکاریش کنید ممنون میشم
> متشکرم
> فقط اطلاعات به زبان فارسی باشد متشکرم
> از پیش از راهنماییهای شما 
> متشکرم
> ...


  :گریه:   :گریه:   :گریه:

----------


## hosseinzadeh

تنها راهش اینه که توی گوگل سرچ کنی.من مقاله یا مطلبی به فارسی پیدا نکردم.

----------

